# St Edmund's churchyard in Southwold (Suffolk)



## hamishsfriend (Apr 27, 2011)

The tower of the parish church of St. Edmund's is one of the town's landmarks. The church dates from 1460, when it was built on the site of an older church after it had been damaged by a fire. The surrounding churchyard is extensive. 

















It does not contain any truly spectacular monuments but the many carved 18th century and a number of Victorian headstones make it well worth a visit. 


































































There are a number of what appear to be Jewish gravestones - a bit of a mystery that I am currently in the process of researching. Headstones marked with the Star of David are not usually found in parish churchyards.











The most striking monument is situated on the south side of the church. It commemorates the architect William Bardwell who died in 1853, and was possibly designed by him. The grade II listed monument comprises a rectangular sarcophagus that is resting on a square plinth which is inset with headstones of Bardwell family members. Red ceramic tiles arranged in a single band leading around it spell out the names and dates of those commemorated. The sarcophagus is decorated with architectural mouldings. It has square corner columns of marble with capitals that are surmounted by crocketed and cross-gabled finials. Only a few of the glazed tiles that used to adorn its walls remain.


----------



## RichardH (Apr 27, 2011)

Mmm. Nice pics!

I wondered about the Jewish headstones too, but the more I look at them, the more confused I am. Inside the Star of David is the monogram "IHS", which is definitely Christian. But then again, one of the stones marks the grave of Goldsmith, which is a fairly common Jewish name in the UK. Most odd. Perhaps converts from Judaism?

Can't wait to learn the results of your research.


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 27, 2011)

Some fantastic shots there mate, I love the variety of designs on the headstones, so Intricate and weathered in a way which is pleasent to view. Would cost a fortune for something like that now.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 27, 2011)

The hexagram 'Star of David' was at one time not uncommon in Christian imagery, where it was often referred to as the Star of Creation. As the Church claims descent from the tribes of Israel and Jesus Himself was a Jew it's not really that surprising.

Note the Christogram IHS inside the star which firmly identifies these as Christian graves - Jews would usually have been buried in municipal or dedicated Jewish cemeteries. It's possible that these were converts, but it's equally likely that the stonemason and/or family merely thought it an attractive motif. Might be worth researching to make sure though. 

You may also be interested to know that the snake with tail in mouth symbolises eternity, while the crossed pick and spade are the tools of trade of the gravedigger. As an aside, I especially like the skulls, they're wonderfully gruesome!


----------



## RichardH (Apr 27, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> The hexagram 'Star of David' was at one time not uncommon in Christian imagery, where it was often referred to as the Star of Creation.



Ooh, I didn't know that. Thanks for adding to my store of burial lore.

I am with you on the subject of skulls. I also have an unhealthy fascination with cadaver tombs.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 27, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Mmm. Nice pics!
> 
> I wondered about the Jewish headstones too, but the more I look at them, the more confused I am. Inside the Star of David is the monogram "IHS", which is definitely Christian. But then again, one of the stones marks the grave of Goldsmith, which is a fairly common Jewish name in the UK. Most odd. Perhaps converts from Judaism?
> 
> Can't wait to learn the results of your research.



Very puzzling indeed! The only reference I've found referring to these stones as being of Jewish origins has been published by the International Jewish Cemetery Project > http://www.iajgsjewishcemeteryproject.org/england/southwold-suffolk.html. However, their surveyor cannot have been very observant. They've missed a number of similar headstones and also, the inscription "Charles A Everrett age 50" (this is the headstone right beside the path, by the SE entrance) is said to be too weathered to read but it can, in fact, be read very clearly (as can all the others). 

I do occasionally help the Cemetery scribes > http://www.cemeteryscribes.com//index.php < with taking pictures of Jewish gravestones. They are puzzled as well but have started their own investigations, so I've been told.

As to the Goldsmiths, there are a number of others with this name buried in the churchyard but none of their graves is marked with a Mogen David or an IHS monogram.

I have found two Jewish burials in Section D of Southwold municipal cemetery (it adjoins Reydon St Margaret's churchyard, about 1 kilometre to the north-west of Southwold). Section D appears to be a mixed lot of burials of various denominations other than Anglican, resting next to each other as they come, as it were.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 27, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> You may also be interested to know that the snake with tail in mouth symbolises eternity, while the crossed pick and spade are the tools of trade of the gravedigger. As an aside, I especially like the skulls, they're wonderfully gruesome!



Thanks for this additional info!


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2011)

Fascinating gravestones and info. Love the William Barwell tomb with it's tiles. Also the tiles on one of the other stones...most unusual and attractive.
Enjoyed reading all the info everyone. I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your research, H. I've never seen a six-sided star in an anglican churchyard before and it's intriguing.


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 2, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Fascinating gravestones and info. Love the William Barwell tomb with it's tiles. Also the tiles on one of the other stones...most unusual and attractive.
> Enjoyed reading all the info everyone. I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your research, H. I've never seen a six-sided star in an anglican churchyard before and it's intriguing.



Thank you for your nice comment. 

I have heard back from the Cemetery Scribes (who transcribe Hebrew inscriptions found on Jewish headstones). They are certain that the headstones in Southwold do not mark Jewish graves. Also, I have since learned that some Roman Catholic and Anglican church paraphernalia such as the church paten > [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paten[/ame], for instance, are sometimes incised with the same combination of IHS monogram within a six-pointed star. So, definitely Christian, not Jewish and not Masonic.


----------



## Mollymule (Aug 14, 2022)

RichardH said:


> Mmm. Nice pics!
> 
> I wondered about the Jewish headstones too, but the more I look at them, the more confused I am. Inside the Star of David is the monogram "IHS", which is definitely Christian. But then again, one of the stones marks the grave of Goldsmith, which is a fairly common Jewish name in the UK. Most odd. Perhaps converts from Judaism?
> 
> Can't wait to learn the results of your research.


I took a photo of one of the graves with a star on the stone as it puzzled me. After studying it I find that it not a Star of David, but Solomon’s seal. It is similar in that it is a six pointed star but you will see the sides of the two triangles interlink rather than one over the other. The Pope had the seal decorating his mitre. The IHS in the middle of the gravestones Solomon’s seal is a symbol for the name Jesus taken from the Greek.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 14, 2022)

Mollymule said:


> After studying it I find that it not a Star of David, but Solomon’s seal.


Ah, thank you, Mollymule. I'd heard of Solomon's Seal but completely forgot about it, so now that answers a question concerning another churchyard I know of. Cheers.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Sep 17, 2022)

What a shame the photobucket watermark is right across the inscriptions


----------



## night crawler (Sep 17, 2022)

Lolpeacock said:


> What a shame the photobucket watermark is right across the inscriptions


Good reason not to use it then


----------



## Lolpeacock (Sep 18, 2022)

night crawler said:


> Good reason not to use it then


What is a good reason not to use what?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 18, 2022)

Lolpeacock said:


> What is a good reason not to use what?


A good reason not to use Photobucket as a storage for pictures.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 23, 2022)

Lolpeacock said:


> What is a good reason not to use what?


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 24, 2022)

The depiction of a skull on a gravestone indicates that the person commemorated predeceased his or her parents.


----------



## Antar (Sep 25, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> The depiction of a skull on a gravestone indicates that the person commemorated predeceased his or her parents.


It might do, but generally it's just a stylistic device that was in fashion for headstones during the early Georgian period in England. Usually referred to as memento mori, it's just a bleak reminder of the inevitable. Where I used to live in Hampshire, there was one of these on a gravestone for a chap called John Silver which for obvious reasons used to be very popular until the inscription became illegible. There's an old churchyard near Church Ope cove on the isle of Portland with several stones like this, popularly referred to as the pirates cemetery (not that pirates would ever get headstones!)


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 25, 2022)

Antar said:


> It might do, but generally it's just a stylistic device that was in fashion for headstones during the early Georgian period in England. Usually referred to as memento mori, it's just a bleak reminder of the inevitable. Where I used to live in Hampshire, there was one of these on a gravestone for a chap called John Silver which for obvious reasons used to be very popular until the inscription became illegible. There's an old churchyard near Church Ope cove on the isle of Portland with several stones like this, popularly referred to as the pirates cemetery (not that pirates would ever get headstones!)


eh, so what I was told was wrong? I have to say I have seen them a lot on children's gravestones in Beccles and around, maybe it's a North Suffolk thing.


----------



## Hayman (Sep 25, 2022)

Re Beccles, I had a friend who died a year or so ago - during Covid, so I did not attend his funeral - who lived near Beccles. He was a retired policeman, and called his house 'Pleshaven' - police haven. A neat twist on 'Dunro(a)min'.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 25, 2022)

I hate to think how many I have seen, most churchyards I visit have them and on the tombs you see on the floor inside


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 25, 2022)

I was born in Beccles and we used to return on holiday, one of the few places which has a bell tower separate to the church; I used to find bellringing practice on wednesday evenings very soothing to off to sleep with a good peal of ten, an abiding memory of childhood, and something I've always missed, not being close enough to St Mary le Tower in Ipswich to hear its changes rung unless the wind is right. It was the sexton [I think] who told me about the significance of skulls when he found me in rapt contemplation of a grave stone of a little girl called Sarah who had died at about the age I was then. Beccles has changed a lot, Manor House Lane is no longer a lane of cottages with outside lavatories and no hot water.


----------



## PhilR (Sep 25, 2022)

RichardH said:


> Ooh, I didn't know that. Thanks for adding to my store of burial lore.
> 
> I am with you on the subject of skulls. I also have an unhealthy fascination with cadaver tombs.


The Victorians had a particular love of using symbols in /on their gravestones. 
The following are some of the more common symbols found on gravestones, along with their meanings.
ANCHOR - a symbol of hope, or the deceased was a seaman. 
ANGEL - a guide to Heaven.
ARCH - symbolizing a triumphant entry into Heaven or victory over death.
ARROW - symbolizing mortality or martyrdom.
BEEHIVE - symbol of abundance in the Promised Land or piety or domestic virtue or 
faith.
BELL - a symbol of religious faith or religion.
BIRD - a symbol of eternal life, spirituality, Messenger of God, or peace.
BOOK - a symbol of the Divine Word or the deceased's lifetime accomplishments.
BURNING FLAME - a symbol of eternal life or resurrection.
BUTTERFLY - a symbol of resurrection.
CELTIC CROSS - a symbol of faith and eternity.
CIRCLE - a symbol of eternity, life never ending.
CLOUDS - a symbol of the Divine abode, Heaven.
CROSS - a symbol of faith and resurrection. Many military markers, in particular for 
Veterans of World War I, have a cross etched into the gravestone.
CROWN - a symbol of glory of life after death.
DOVE – a symbol of love, purity, resurrection and or the Holy Spirit.
EAGLE - many gravestones of Civil War veterans were engraved with images of eagles.
FINGER (pointing downward) - a symbol of calling the earth to witness.
FINGER ( pointing upward) - symbolizing the pathway to Heaven or the deceased found 
Heavenly reward.
FISH - symbolizing spiritual nourishment, faith, or deceased was a Christian.
FLOWER - a symbol of immortality.
FLYING BIRD - a symbol of rebirth.
GARLAND - symbolizes victory over death.
GRIM REAPER - a symbol found on many early gravestones, meaning the inevitability 
of death.
HANDS (CLASPED) - a symbol meaning farewell and the hope of meeting again in 
eternity.
HARP - a symbol of hope.
HEART - a symbol of love, devotion, joy, and/or mortality.
HOURGLASS - a symbol of the swift passage of time, as in the shortness of life on earth.
LAMB - a symbol meaning innocence; used primarily on an infant's or a child's 
gravestone.
LILY - a symbol of purity and/or chastity.
MYRTLE LEAVES - a symbol of undying love and/or peace.
OAK LEAVES - a symbol of faith and virtue and/or endurance.
OBELISK - a symbol quite popular during the 1880's through the 1930's, meaning 
rebirth, connection between earth and Heaven. 
OLIVE BRANCH - a symbol of peace, forgiveness, one's humanity.
OPEN GATES - a symbol of afterlife and the deceased's soul entering into Heaven.
PYRAMID – a symbol meaning resurrection, eternal life, enlightenment, spiritual 
attainment. 
RAINBOW – a symbol of union, fulfillment of the promise of resurrection.
ROPE CIRLE - a symbol of eternity.
ROSE - a symbol of love, victory, triumph, and/or purity.
SCYTHE - symbol of a life cut short, death, or the final harvest.
SHEAF of WHEAT - a symbol of old age, a fruitful life.
SKULL - a symbol used in the early to mid-1800's representing mortality and or 
penitence. A winged skull meant that the deceased ascended into Heaven.
SLEEPING CHERUB - a symbol of innocence used primarily on an infant's or a child's 
gravestone.
SWALLOW – a symbol of motherhood, the spirit of children, or a symbol of consolation.
SWORD - symbolizes the deceased's military service.
SWORDS (CROSSED) - symbolizes that the deceased died in battle.
TREE – a symbol of life, knowledge, the fall of man through sin, or human frailty.
TREE STUMP - symbol of a life interrupted.
TRUMPET - symbol announcing the resurrection of the deceased's soul entering into 
Heaven.
URN - symbol for the soul, immortality or penitence.
WHEEL - symbolizes the cycle of life, enlightenment, spiritual power.
WREATH of ROSES - a symbol of Heavenly joy and bliss.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 25, 2022)

isn't the bee or beehive also a symbol of marital fidelity and harmony? and of course the funeral wreaths of the time would have used the language of flowers, even as the flowers from Buckingham Palace were used to speak on the Queen's coffin - the sprig of myrtle from a bush grown from the sprig in her own wedding bouquet is also marital love, and there was rosemary for remembrance. a wreath of wormwood, asphodel and white roses might be for a young woman betrothed who had not yet married, regret, bitterness, purity, and love unfulfilled.


----------



## PhilR (Sep 25, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> isn't the bee or beehive also a symbol of marital fidelity and harmony? and of course the funeral wreaths of the time would have used the language of flowers, even as the flowers from Buckingham Palace were used to speak on the Queen's coffin - the sprig of myrtle from a bush grown from the sprig in her own wedding bouquet is also marital love, and there was rosemary for remembrance. a wreath of wormwood, asphodel and white roses might be for a young woman betrothed who had not yet married, regret, bitterness, purity, and love unfulfilled.


I've never heard of the bee, or beehive, used in the context of marital fidelity, or harmony. 
Flowers had a huge significance, which has sadly been lost today, although you can't forget the meaning of the forget-me-not, and the colour of a pure white lily would surely make anyone think of purity.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Sep 25, 2022)

PhilR said:


> I've never heard of the bee, or beehive, used in the context of marital fidelity, or harmony.
> Flowers had a huge significance, which has sadly been lost today, although you can't forget the meaning of the forget-me-not, and the colour of a pure white lily would surely make anyone think of purity.


it's why the name 'Deborah' was popular


----------



## PhilR (Oct 8, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> it's why the name 'Deborah' was popular


The Old Testament Book of Judges describes *Deborah* as a heroine and prophetess. The name is a Jewish one, which may explain it's popularity, so could it being a biblical name, or just because people liked the sound of it.


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Oct 8, 2022)

PhilR said:


> The Old Testament Book of Judges describes *Deborah* as a heroine and prophetess. The name is a Jewish one, which may explain it's popularity, so could it being a biblical name, or just because people liked the sound of it.


people were more aware of the meanings of names then, and their associations, I believe


----------



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2022)

I thought Anchor meant a anchored to earth rather than a seaman which I have not seen mentioned on many


----------

